# B13/N14 Electronic Wire pinout for cluster



## n14q (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi,


I'm getting ready to change my cluster from tacholess to a one with a tacho for my Pulsar N14 Q. I'm not sure if its direct change over or a change in connector wiring needs to be done. I know for the L.H.D you need to change the wiring in the connectors.

Could someone please give a a diagram for pinouts of the tacho and tacholess R.H.D for electronic clusters.(Service manual only has cable driven clusters)


----------



## n14q (Aug 20, 2005)

Would anyone have a copy of the 1993/1994 service manual for b13? The one thats a stick is a 1990 edition. Or would some please provide a wiring diagram post 1993.


----------

